# Giảm 30% học phí lớp GrapeSEED Unit 2-Unit 9 tại Cầu Giấy



## Giang Nguyễn (29/9/20)

Giảm 30% học phí khi đăng ký học từ Unit 2 - Unit 9 (Chỉ áp dụng cho học viên lần đầu đăng ký học tại Active & Bright, không áp dụng cho học viên hiện tại)










 Tặng ngay 02 buổi học thử hoàn toàn miễn phí tại Active & Bright


TỐT TIẾNG ANH - TƯƠNG LAI THÊM XANH

Ba Mẹ đã chuẩn bị nền tảng tiếng Anh đầu đời vững chắc cho bé yêu để bé chuẩn bị vào lớp 1 chưa?

Tháng 6 này, Active & Bright English đang tuyển sinh lớp tiếng Anh GrapeSEED Unit cho trẻ em nhóm tuổi từ 5-7 tuổi!

 Hè này, hãy để Active & Bright thay Mẹ dẫn bé đến một môi trường tiếng Anh dành cho trẻ em siêu vui nhộn và bổ ích với phương pháp GrapeSEED. Chắc chắn, ngoài tiếng Anh, bé còn học được rất nhiều thứ về kỹ năng sống để chuẩn bị hành trang giai đoạn tiền tiểu học.

Cùng xem video các bé tự tin nói tiếng anh sau khi học chương trình GrapeSEED tại Active & Bright English


TẠI SAO NÊN TẠO HÀNH TRANG VỮNG CHẮC CHO CON GIAI ĐOẠN TIỀN TIỀU HỌC?

Tạo cho bé nền tảng ngôn ngữ tiếng Anh vững chắc ngay từ đầu.
Con có nhiều thời gian để tìm hiểu và làm quen với ngôn ngữ mới
Nâng cao khả năng phản xạ và giao tiếp tiếng Anh tự nhiên cho bé
Bé học được cách phát âm và học tiếng Anh chuẩn Mỹ ngay những năm đầu đời
Được tư vấn lộ trình học tiếng Anh phù hợp với độ tuổi
Để bé mạnh dạn, tự tin hơn học thêm được nhiều kỹ năng sống cho bản thân

ĐẶC BIỆT: Mẹ đừng lo con phải đi học hè vất vả, không có thời gian nghỉ ngơi, vui chơi trong dịp hè, vì: Chương trình học không áp lực, các bài học tiếng Anh được chuyển tải đến bé thông qua các trò chơi, câu chuyện, bài hát và workshop… một cách hiệu quả nhưng nhẹ nhàng.

Khi học tiếng Anh tại Active & Bright English, bé không có cảm giác “phải đi học” mà như đến một nơi bé được vui chơi, được lắng nghe và được chia sẻ.
-------


HỌC TIẾNG ANH VỚI GRAPESEED NGAY HÔM NAY ĐỂ RÚT NGẮN THỜI GIAN HỌC CHO CON BA MẸ NHÉ!
75% học sinh lớp 2 thành thạo tiếng Anh nhờ GrapeSEED sau 3 năm học (Báo cáo từ GrapeSEED)

--------

Địa điểm: Tầng 2A, Tòa N09B2, Thành Thái, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
Active & Bright English
Hotline: 0902.270.788


----------

